# Kitchen Mixer Tap leaking



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi! Does anybody know or Swift if you're reading this, (I've sent an email to Carol Leslie) to why the arm of the tap when moved leaks near to the base? Is it missing a washer?

The white arrow below shows where the drips are coming from.

Thanks for all suggestions in advance. :?
Gereshom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

During assembly, we do not actually dismantle the tap. However, from the issue you describe, it does sound as if either a rubber "O" is missing or has become dislodged.

It can be replaced / refitted by removing the tap from the sink worktop, from underneath using a spanner, and removing the plumbing connections. Once removed, rotate the collar at the base, until this unscrews.

Once this is removed, the spout will simply slide away from the tap body, exposing the "O" rings. It maybe a task for your dealer, however, you just need to be sure the "O" is present and that is it seated correctly.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks SwiftGroup I'll have a look!

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You have the same tap that we have in our burstner. It is also leaking in the same spot. You can buy new from most caravan / MH dealers. Take the old one out as there are two threaded base sizes.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Steve & Ann for your reply but what about the "O" ring that Swift mentioned in previous reply?

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

*Leaking tap*

Hi,

When these taps leak it is usually due to a damaged cartridge within the tap.

Obtain a replacement from cartridge from
http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/water/taps-and-shower-taps/reich-tap-cartridge

Replacement is easy.


----------



## georgert1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi ,I also had a similar problem with my tap, I suggest you take it off and go to a dealer and replace the whole tap ,for what they cost it isnt worth the trouble .Power off, drain system , tap off. about one hour,s job. George.


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

To Swift Group:

I contacted my Dealer who said it sounded like the whole tap needed replacing and were happy to show me which make of tap but will not do it!

I explained that I had tried but could not get the tap off! They still said no! I did not get a chance to tell them of the surface coming unglued!

As you know my van is still under warranty. What do you suggest should I bring it upto the factory again?

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

*Customer Service ???!!!*

Thanks Teensvan for your PM and hope you manage to fix your tap!

Thanks to Ash at SwiftGroup for your PM and look forward to your call in the morning from one of your engineers!

Regards
Gereshom


----------

